# So da bin ich...eine Anglerin



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

Hurra, es ist vollbracht!
Habe vor wenigen Stunden meine Prüfung erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht, und ab jetzt könnt ihr im Bereich PLZ 4 mit mir rechnen |wavey:

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier bei meinen Anfängen auch als Frau Unterstützung und so manchen guten Rat bekomme.


Gruß
Silberkiesel


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Glückwunsch zum Schein!!!!#6 und willkommen im Board!


----------



## djoerni (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viel Spaß hier im AB!


----------



## Brasse10 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> Hurra, es ist vollbracht!
> Habe vor wenigen Stunden meine Prüfung erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht, und ab jetzt könnt ihr im Bereich PLZ 4 mit mir rechnen |wavey:
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich hier bei meinen Anfängen auch als Frau Unterstützung und so manchen guten Rat bekomme.
> ...



Das ist kein Problem


|welcome:


----------



## GarstigerKot (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

herzlichen glückwunsch#6

was ist den dein ziel fisch..und angelart?!?

mfg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

ich glaub das geht jetzt erstmal darum irgend ein fisch an den haken zu bekommen der rest wird später folgen!


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung , mal wieder ein seltenes Exemplar mehr unter uns ;-))
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich hier bei meinen Anfängen auch als Frau Unterstützung und so manchen guten Rat bekomme.



Ein schönes Bild von dir als Avatar macht bestimmt vieles einfacher :m

Herzlich Willkommen on Board #6


----------



## prinz1 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

hallo Silberkiesel

herlich willkommen hier im board.
allzeit schöne angelausflüge und natürlich auch fisch!

der prinz


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Gratuliere zur Prüfung und wünsch dir viele tolle Drills|wavey:


----------



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

*Ich danke Euch allen für die freundliche Begrüssung!*

@ garstigerKot: Zielfisch hab ich noch keinen. Ich denke, dass wird sich mit der Zeit finden.

@WallerKalle 04: So ist es! 

@Klaus S. : Ich hab den Fischereischein gemacht, nicht den Baggerschein :q


Also, liebe Angelgemeinde
Ich zähl auf Euch :m

Liebe Grüsse
Silberkiesel


----------



## aal60 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> *Ich danke Euch allen für die freundliche Begrüssung!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gekonntert, viel Spaß hier- schau Dich ruhig um und stelle deine Fragen. #6

Schöne Grüße vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes. |wavey:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Sei herzlich Willkommen hier Silberkiesel!

Solltest Du mal einen tollen Hecht fangen wollen, so schmeiß einfach deinen Köder in meine Richtung

Ich wünsche Dir hier viel Spaß und eine Menge guter Antworten auf deine Fragen. :vik:

|wavey:


----------



## Borg (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Man, man, man....soviel Resonanz auf eine bestandene Fischerprüfung bekommt man auch nur als Frau! #q|kopfkrat#q....Achtung, Stelzbockalarm! |bigeyes

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Borg schrieb:


> Man, man, man....soviel Resonanz auf eine bestandene Fischerprüfung bekommt man auch nur als Frau! #q|kopfkrat#q....Achtung, Stelzbockalarm! |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


Jo ist immer so.Man könnte meinen manche haben im Real Life noch nie mit Frauen Kontakt gehabt.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Borg, bist wohl neidisch was? Die Damen riechen halt besser:g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

jou, Borg, habbich mir auch schon gedacht...



​



nichtsdestotrotz: |welcome: im Club, Silberkiesel!


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Borg, bist wohl neidisch was? Die Damen riechen halt besser:g



***Editiert***


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ***Editiert***


 
|muahah:
 #g


----------



## savage28 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Und deine Prüfung,hast du nicht zufäääääääääälllig in Rees gemacht.


----------



## Trout 6 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung #a und viel Spaß hier im Anglerboard.

Gruß Jens |wavey:


----------



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



savage28 schrieb:


> Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Und deine Prüfung,hast du nicht zufäääääääääälllig in Rees gemacht.





Näääääääää da nicht


----------



## Martin001 (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Dann mal Willkommen hier an Board #6


----------



## Ines (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen unter uns Anglerinnen im Board. 
Ein paar davon gibt es nämlich, gut wenn wir mehr werden! 
Wenn Du mal nach Hamburg zum Angeln kommen möchtest, melde Dich!


----------



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

"Den Geruch bekomm ich aus den Fischen nie wieder raus."[/QUOTE]


Oh Gott! Gut, dass mein Name nicht Eva ist. Die erfand dann wohl das Parfüm Kanal No. 5 ?#d


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Da seht ihrs wieder, die Damen riechen nicht nur besser, die sind auch netter untereinander!:vik:


----------



## Allerangler (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur best. Prüfung und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board ! 

Auf den Mund gefallen bist ja schon mal nicht #6 das ist schonmal gut :q


----------



## Silberkiesel (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Ines schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen unter uns Anglerinnen im Board.
> Ein paar davon gibt es nämlich, gut wenn wir mehr werden!
> Wenn Du mal nach Hamburg zum Angeln kommen möchtest, melde Dich!




Hallo Ines!
Auch Dir ein Dankeschön für die Begrüssung!
Irgendwie sind wir hier sowas wie karierte Maiglöckchen wie es scheint...
Wenn Hamburg mal eine Alternative sein sollte, werde ich mich gern bei Dir melden.
Danke


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Herzlich willkommen im Board!

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viel Petri auf deinem Weg als Anglerin. Dass du als Frau hier mehr Aufmerksamkeit genießt ist normal, da gewöhnst du dich dran. Manche lieben halt nicht nur den Umgang mit der *Angel*rute...


Gruß


----------



## Borg (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Borg, bist wohl neidisch was?



Hehe...nee, net wirklich....eher amüsiert!

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückspunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung @ Silberkiesel.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Criss81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Klar auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit Dicke Fische!

Aber sehr amüsant wie einige hier auf ein weibliches Wesen anspringen: Vielleicht sollten wir mal nen Tutorial machen, "Wie fang ich den Zielfisch: Frau". #6:m

Grüße Chris


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

da überschlagen sich doch gleich wieder die Willkommensgrüße :q
auch von mir nen herzliches |welcome:hier im AB !


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Silberkiesel schrieb:


> @Klaus S. : Ich hab den Fischereischein gemacht, nicht den Baggerschein :q
> 
> 
> Also, liebe Angelgemeinde
> ...




Ich liege unterm Tisch.


----------



## Freelander (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viel Spass hier im Board.und lass Dich  hier nicht anbaggern .......grgrgr


----------



## Criss81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

hehe...für Frauen muss es hier sein, wie für Angler im Forellenpuff :q


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Gratulation zum Schein!


----------



## zander-ralf (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Moin Silberkiesel,

lass Dich hier nicht von den "Grobschmieden" beeindrucken.
Ich bin schon dabei mich fremdzuschämen!!!|rotwerden
Meine Liebe hat schon vor fünf Jahren den Schein gemacht und bereits 4 Monate später, in Norwegen uns allen gezeigt wie man schwere Fische aus 100m Tiefe hochpumpt.
Ein Jahr später war sie dann, mit mir und vier weiteren Kollegen, Jugendwartin vom SfV-Oldenburg (über 300 Jugendliche in der Gruppe!).
Viel Glück und ignoriere die "Balzhähne mit aufgepflockten Bajonett"!!!:q#d
Die meisten hier sind aber voll in Ordnung!!! #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Doc Plato (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Nimm Dich aber vor Zander Ralf in acht! Das isn ganz schlimmer!  *duckundwech*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und allzeit dicke Fische!


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Nimm Dich aber vor Zander Ralf in acht! Das isn ganz schlimmer!  *duckundwech*



genau ...
mimt hier aber nen Unschuldigen :m
*auchduckundnochschnellerwech*


----------



## zander-ralf (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

So, Doc und HD4ever Ihr alten Stinker! Unverschämtheit!!!
Zur Strafe geht's heute Abend barfuß ins Bett und jetzt husch ins Körbchen. So eine Bande!#d#d#d

|smash:|smash:|smash:|splat2:


----------



## Goldforelle 1000 (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Hier ist noch ne Anglerin ,ich wünsche dir viele dicke
Fische,wir können ja mal falls sich noch mehr weibliche
Anglerinnen melden ein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten,
komme aus dem tiefsten Ruhrpott |wavey:


----------



## Criss81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Goldforelle 1000 schrieb:


> wir können ja mal falls sich noch mehr weibliche
> Anglerinnen melden ein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten
> |wavey:


Nieder mit der Zweiklassengesellschaft!!:q Warum das starke Geschlecht *duck* außen vor lassen|wavey:


----------



## Kingfish67 (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*



Borg schrieb:


> Man, man, man....soviel Resonanz auf eine bestandene Fischerprüfung bekommt man auch nur als Frau! #q|kopfkrat#q....Achtung, Stelzbockalarm! |bigeyes
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg





|good:


----------



## Erumaro (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schein und ein kräftiges "Petri Heil"!

Und: Das mit dem Baggerschein war echt gut! *tränewegwischundbauchfesthalt*

Willkommen!


----------



## King Wetzel (24. November 2009)

*AW: So da bin ich...eine Anglerin*

hallo auch von mir herzlichen glückwusch zur prüfug 
hast dudie prüfung vieleicht in remscheid gemacht weil genau vor 1nem jahr hab ich da auch bestanden


----------

